# Korver replaces Barry!



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Kyle Korver will replace Brent Barry at the 3-point contest. I think he will give Peja a run for the title!

LINKhttp://www.nba.com/allstar2004/three_point/korver_040209.html


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Korver better beat therealdeal






oh, I mean Peja


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

come on... I can't believe they said no to TMAC.

Nothing against Korver but I don't like his nickname k-squared.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I wanted to see t-mac too, but I think Korver is almost as good an addition. The one thing he excels in is shooting threes, it´s nice to see a specialist going up against Peja.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Awesome. :greatjob:

He deserved to be there over most the guys anyways. Now we need Mobley to come down with hemerrhoids so Mike Redd can take _his_ spot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd too deserves to be in. Kyle, well I remember watching a philly game and the commentator was angry that K^2 wasn't in the contest. (what a lame nickname)


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Hmmm, great 3-point shooter, but by the looks of their original selections it looked like they were sticking with guys who are starters, there are a lot of bench guys who can shoot.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> come on... I can't believe they said no to TMAC.
> 
> Nothing against Korver but I don't like his nickname k-squared.


Well if you don't like it, I can't believe they are going to let him
in the All-Star contest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why isn't Ray Allen in this again?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Korvers the man.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> I wanted to see t-mac too, but I think Korver is almost as good an addition. The one thing he excels in is shooting threes, it´s nice to see a specialist going up against Peja.


I dont think Tmac would be very good in the 3pt shooting contest. He is definitely not a set shooter, more of a jumpshooter. He might jump higher on his threes than anyone in the league. In the competition, he'd probably barely get half-way around.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> come on... I can't believe they said no to TMAC.
> 
> Nothing against Korver but I don't like his nickname k-squared.


if tmac really wants to be in all star event, he can go dunk the ball


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Tmac would be very good in the 3pt shooting contest. He is definitely not a set shooter, more of a jumpshooter. He might jump higher on his threes than anyone in the league. In the competition, he'd probably barely get half-way around.


I don't see a problem w/ t-mac not being able to get to the other end.. In pregame/halftime shootaround, I see him just drilling 3's back to back only missing a few..

I think Keith Bogans can make it in the future. I saw him take several set 3's just standing there waiting for the easy 3. I never saw him miss a 3 actually..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> if tmac really wants to be in all star event, he can go dunk the ball


With his back problems, it would be pretty stupid for him to enter the dunk contest.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> Kyle Korver will replace Brent Barry at the 3-point contest. I think he will give Peja a run for the title!
> 
> LINKhttp://www.nba.com/allstar2004/three_point/korver_040209.html


That selection just insured the title for Peja, as no rookie has ever handled the pressure. Barry has the perfect set shot, has a nice release - quick but not overly so, and is competitive enough(he did win the dunk contest) to have given Peja some competition.

Now, with Barry out and a rookie in? I suggest it is all over, but the cheers for Peja.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Why isn't Ray Allen in this again?


no kidding! :upset:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> no kidding! :upset:


Probably because he is suffering some nagging injuries. I remember him in this before - did he win it?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably because he is suffering some nagging injuries. I remember him in this before - did he win it?


:yes: He was the last player not named Peja to win. He won it while on Milwaukee in 2001.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: He was the last player not named Peja to win. He won it while on Milwaukee in 2001.


That's what I thought - I couldn't remember how many times he was in it and when he had finally won it .

I still think he has some nagging injuries that kept them from inviting him back.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Korver replaces Barry!*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> That selection just insured the title for Peja, as no rookie has ever handled the pressure. Barry has the perfect set shot, has a nice release - quick but not overly so, and is competitive enough(he did win the dunk contest) to have given Peja some competition.
> ...


thats not a given Rifleman. korver has 2 3pt shooting contest under his belt albeit college


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Kyle may crumble under the pressue because he is new to the NBA. He doesn't even get consistant playing time for his own team so being the only man out there with everybody focused on him is definately going to make it hard. I feel that he could win it though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Or Krover can use this time and step up as he might be hungry for some PT on his team? Unlike the dunk contest, this is where any of the shooters can take it home.

-Petey


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

Don't be too sure about a lockup for Peja. It is all about whos on that particular night. You have seen the best choke at this performance.

I would like to see Korver win it.. Atleast Philly has something to be proud of this season!(it is depressing)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: well*

Ive been to Sixers open practices and Korver absolutely shoots the hell out of the ball. I mean I have seen 30 straight 3's made in practice. That doesnt correlate to a Competition, still amazing nonetheless


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know about this K-squared nickname, but I hear him be refered to as Ashton Kutcher a lot more than anything else.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

What pressure? 

Its a 3-pt shooting CONTEST!

Do they shoot the loser?

Pressure.... :nonono:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Korver is a great shooter. He can shoot the lights out, simple as that.

I still have to say the competition is extremely weak for peja though. They're pretty much just handing him the trophy. Come on, where's Ray Allen? or Redd? Paul Pierce?

Mobley in the contest is a joke, lol. This might be Peja's third straight, but they should just hand it to him like that. Bring out the league's best shooters. Make Peja earn it like Bird and Hodges did.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Korver is really good at three's but i still dont think that he can beat peja


----------

